# Well it took 2 days but...



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

as predicted, the Beautiful Fans of the Beautiful Game deliver the goods true to form...

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-13129440,00.html

Scum. Kill them all. :twisted:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Fucking wasters :?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

In typical BBC fashion, Radio 1 news today was reporting that there was fighting last night, involving fans from various nationalities and "a few England fans".
Total arrested?
1 Portugese, 11 English fans.
So, either there were a lot more England fans than BBC1 reported, or they're just slow runners :?

Rogue


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Idiotic mindless twats. I only hope innocent fans weren't caught up in it - it's very frightening.

Damian


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Why do these numpties do it, plan for a mega holiday and spoil it by fighting and getting put in a slammer.

cretins


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So, stopping the known trouble makers from travelling didn't do anything then?

THough I did hear on the news that they felt that it all escalated rather quickly after they'd been prevented from waving their England flags. Of course, both sides are going to blame the other, but I do wonder whether foreign police go in too hard because of the reputation - thereby causing riots rather than just letting them peter out.

They should either ban all England fans from games or chuck England out of the tournament. ANd refuse entry until they prove they can behave.

Although, to be honest, how many of you think that if they did that it won't be long until the hooligan element move to other England teams? Rugby? Too scared they'd get filled in. :lol:

What makes my blood boil even more is those idiots left at home that rioted through their own towns after the defeat on Sunday. Because that makes PERFECT sense.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

not shitting myself too much about my impending holiday to......you guessed it........Albufeira!

I'm sure the police will be really friendly towards english holiday makers after this shite.

I only hope that these twats have all gone home by the time I get there on 11th July


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I watched a documentary on TV about a 21 year old that was lucky enough to have a solicitor as a mentor, when leaving the prison.

This 21 year old had most of his front teeth broken. He was a hooligan and banned from football matches. He was saying that he was enjoying getting pissed and doing drugs and then he was ready to fight at the end of a match. Apparently, it was his entertainment and he was missing it very much. 

It is scary to see people like this and I guess that some of them that got arrested are like him. They are going to get drunk first and then they start fighting for a laugh.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Kell said:


> Although, to be honest, how many of you think that if they did that it won't be long until the hooligan element move to other England teams? Rugby? Too scared they'd get filled in. :lol:


Precisely the way the Tartan Army regulates it's followers. Hooliganism is not tolerated and is dealt with when and where it occurs. Where it was a problem in the 70's it is practically unheard of today. Hence the Tartan Army is welcomed everywhere it goes and are true ambassadors for Scotland. Pity we don't qualify for many tournaments these days


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Would be good to get a footy team akin to the Lions.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Though it's unlikely seeing how much our Celtic neighbours hate us.

Imagine that though. A good keeper for once in Given, Bellamy and Giggs from Wales and er...perhaps a manager from Scotland? :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hold on lads bare in mind there are over 60 thousand fans out there so 12 is quite a low figure considering that on a normal night out in any city in the UK or anyother country for that matter you would have 10 times this amount.
I'm not condoning this behaviour in anyway.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Though it's unlikely seeing how much our Celtic neighbours hate us.
> 
> Imagine that though. A good keeper for once in Given, Bellamy and Giggs from Wales and er...perhaps a manager from Scotland? :wink:


Paul Robinson makes a much better keeper...

I'll take Giggs, but you can keep Bellamy. Maybe Savage would have put in an appearance a season or so ago, but is now certainly edging towards "too old"...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Kell said:


> Though it's unlikely seeing how much our Celtic neighbours hate us.
> 
> Imagine that though. A good keeper for once in Given, Bellamy and Giggs from Wales and er...perhaps a manager from Scotland? :wink:


We don't hate ALL of you.... some of my best friends are English...:wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Though it's unlikely seeing how much our Celtic neighbours hate us.
> ...


Robinson better than Given? Don't think so. Given is regurlarly voted the best in the Premiership. His problem is that he has a shit defence in front of him, so while he does let in goals, he also stops loads.

Still it would mean either Given or Robinson and we can leave Calamity at home.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> Though it's unlikely seeing how much our Celtic neighbours hate us.
> 
> Imagine that though. A good keeper for once in Given, Bellamy and Giggs from Wales and er...perhaps a manager from Scotland? :wink:


Bellamy ? weve got Dyer already ( they both run about a lot ,look good but fail to impress on one on ones)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's difficult, but it has to be the way that they need to stop threatening and finally make an example of England.

If these guys come home to the boos and jeers of their friends because England were kicked out after their behaviour, it would make them think twice.

Just not this tournament as I reckon we could win it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> Paul Robinson makes a much better keeper...


Are you joking ? the only reason we have been anywher near the top of the table the last few years are our English (Shearer) Welsh (Speed) and Irish (Given) trio .Given makes up for the lapses in our defence and while we are talking about keepers if Steve Harper wasn't so patient and loyal he would be out in Portugal showing James how to stop shots .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And new fights are reported again!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3810783.stm


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> as predicted, the Beautiful Fans of the Beautiful Game deliver the goods true to form...
> 
> http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-13129440,00.html
> 
> Scum. Kill them all. :twisted:


It was inevitable those fuckwits from Scoobynet would turn up somewhere in Portugal.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > as predicted, the Beautiful Fans of the Beautiful Game deliver the goods true to form...
> ...


I think they called a truce with Cliosport and made a joint Chavs Abroad sortie.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

The Sun has a funny picture of them today.

I can't link to the photo as they don't allow right clicking but click this link and laugh at what The Sun have nicknamed them;

http://www.thesun.co.uk/section/0,,2,00.html


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

This one?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> This one?


They all look so innocent, mild and meek don't they. All Sun readers. They wuz robbed.

Odd for the Sun to take such a stance against their own customers...but I guess that's the sort of hypocritical crappy rag that it is. :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You mean that they're not their real surnames?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> You mean that they're not their real surnames?


Well they do differ from the names in the article. Glad to see your powers of logical deduction are still as finely honed as ever.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Though it's unlikely seeing how much our Celtic neighbours hate us.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(sorry, was just catching up on this thread)

Tho it is true that all the Welsh hate you nancy English lot 

(he said, siding with the locals and hoping they don't notice his accent )

Please note that the above is not true.
We love you really
Even if 'We' shouldn't include me, but 'you' should.

If you see what I mean.

Hmmmm. Were did I put my coat :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The way it looks to me the people that misbehave they have nothing to do with football. They just went there to get drunk and destroy everything they come across just for a laugh.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

phil said:


> This one?


Yep, that's the one.

Halfwit looks the most innocent of them all, hope he's hope before his curfew :wink:


----------

